
What is the modern alternative to w2ui - reacweb
Hello, I would like my site to have a layout &quot;similar&quot; to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codesandbox.io&#x2F;s&#x2F;new . I can find similar layout and navbar in w2ui (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;w2ui.com&#x2F;web&#x2F;demo). I keep hearing that there exists more modern alternatives, but I never find any. Am I stupid ?
======
HelloNurse
CSS box layout progress currently offers two very powerful systems, Flexbox
layout (for mostly adaptive boxes) and Grid layout (mostly for equally sized
modules). You can implement almost all reasonable page subdivisions with CSS,
no scripting, no tables, and unless you are too cheap to spend a day or two
studying CSS no invasive frameworks.

The two examples you give are actually too different to offer specific
suggestions.

------
oregontechninja
This isn't really the right forum for this I think? You should be asking stack
overflow or a sub-reddit.

If you need to ask these questions though, I'm going to go out on a limb and
say you shouldn't be the one setting these things up.

You should hire a professional. You'll save yourself some real pain. You even
already have examples to show them.

